# Error-Code



## Holger7 (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen was dieser Error-Code bedeuted und was ich falsch gemacht haben könnte?

solar:/usr/src/ibs/ibsd# make
c++ -I. -g -c main.cpp _sql.cpp interbus.cpp
interbus.cpp:19: excess elements in aggregate initializer
make: *** [all] Error 1
solar:/usr/src/ibs/ibsd# 
solar:/usr/src/ibs/ibsd# 

Vielen Dank,
Holger7


----------

